# PS4 VR



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2016)

OK I got this piece of kit today.  Bought Batman, Thumper, Rez and superhypercube.  Batman is short but...well...batman innit.  The other three are all acid-trip visuals and music with either shooting or tetris-like puzzles.  Thumper is Lovecraftian, seems.

Free demos of BattleZone, a short Resident Evil 7 scene (reasonably scary), Eve Valkyrie, and a bunch of others give you a decent library to fuck around with.  You can give yourself motion sickness with Eve, barrel-rolling your craft in space dogfights. 

No complaints, it's comfy enough to wear for ages and the software will just get better...although that may point to selling my ps4 and getting the pro.

However there is a free short story called Alumette.  This is fucking brilliant.  If you get a shot, don't worry about games, just watching this would be my recommendation.

All in all...very happy.

Anyone else considering splashing out?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 13, 2016)

I walked past a Game store on the way back from work tonight and thought about getting one.

Do you need a lot of space to make the most of it? My front room isn't huge and the thought of walking around with the headset on and tripping over my bikes is putting me off at the moment.

Thinking about it now I'll probably wait six months for the software to catch up as at the moment the amount compatible games isn't enough to get me to part with my money.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2016)

You need a smallish space, in fact.  About 2 foot by 6 foot, 4 or 5 foot back from the telly...and a couch.  You do everything in the space in front of the couch in some games or you're sitting down in others and you move around very little either way and quickly meet borders.   The immersion doesn't really come from your physical movement in that sense.

Money-wise I didn't have a holiday this summer because I was getting this.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2016)

Thinking about it but not sure it's a good thing for the kids.  Might wait a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2016)

Tempted because new gadget but think I'm going to have to wait until the content is there...


.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm getting the PS4 Pro first, and I'll pick up PS VR after xmas when I imagine the price will have dropped, and there'll be some better games out for it.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks bloody complicated to set up!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 14, 2016)

I like the sound of this.  Is the resolution, update speed (eg. if you wiggle your head in a circle, can it keep up?) and frame rate good (that can easily scupper VR?

I bought a little silly VR case for my phone and it was surprisingly fun.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 14, 2016)

Ill hold off, it will happen, but depends on content and price. Not keen to pay to be first. Eagerly awaiting reports from fellow urbs though.


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2016)

8ball said:


> I like the sound of this.  Is the resolution, update speed (eg. if you wiggle your head in a circle, can it keep up?) and frame rate good (that can easily scupper VR?
> 
> I bought a little silly VR case for my phone and it was surprisingly fun.


Yes the samsung vr was what made me decide to get the ps vr and I have absolutely no regrets.  The ps version doesn't yet have the youtube 360 app or 3d movies...stuff like that, but they'll be along shortly. afaik they sold 2 million plus units yesterday so support will be good.

You cannot move your head fast enough to fuck it up, it runs at 90-120 fps.  You _can_ give yourself motion sickness if you try hard on games like Eve Valkyrie which is space based.  It's a bit of a buzz tbh 

Holding the option button on your dualshock re-centres everything.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 14, 2016)

I just heard that you can use the PSVR with anything that has hdmi, such as PC's and even Xbox Ones! (for non VR experiences obvs)

Pretty cool feature ￼


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 14, 2016)

So tempted to get this, although Mrs BB would kill me. 

A friend said the Vive is better, with the room-scale VR being a much better experience than sitting on your sofa waving your arms around.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm watching with intrest. Frustratingly I bought a PS4 on this basis, yet you need the Pro. I hardly feel I've got any value out the older PS4 I've been so busy this year. Maybe a PC upgrade would have been the more sensible route


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2016)

Edit... You don't need the new PS4 

Still a fair bit of money once you have all the bits. Hopefully price will drop next year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2016)

What's it like?


.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 17, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's it like?


It's really good.   Try and mooch a shot someplace.  Go for Batman, Rush of Blood, Eve Valkyrie (I dare you to do rolls)...and watch the short story Alumette, play the demo Kitchen.  DriveClub's pretty good too, it shows what you can do with VR driving..


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2016)

HARDWARE REVIEW: Playstation VR – Land of Excitement

Rab Florence likes it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 18, 2016)

That's a rave review. Quite excited here too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2016)

I know it's first Gen tech, but I really want one. 

I think the turning point will be getting more triple A titles. Fallout 5 in VR anyone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I know it's first Gen tech, but I really want one.
> 
> I think the turning point will be getting more triple A titles. Fallout 5 in VR anyone?



Yeah me too! I'm holding off due to lack of games (I want upgrades for No Man's Sky and Battlefield 1!)...


.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2016)

I did some brief user testing for it  but  signed a non disclosure so not sure how much I can say. I think I can at least be vague and say I did have a positive experience with the system.


----------



## moon (Oct 21, 2016)

Angry Joe reviews the PS4 VR games


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah me too! I'm holding off due to lack of games (I want upgrades for No Man's Sky and Battlefield 1!)...
> 
> 
> .


These games won't work in VR. Anything with traditional FPS movement is a shortcut to motion sickness.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> These games won't work in VR. Anything with traditional FPS movement is a shortcut to motion sickness.



Is that a fact for everyone or for those who are susceptible to motion sickness? I ask because my wife gets it sometimes when I never do.


.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is that a fact for everyone or for those who are susceptible to motion sickness? I ask because my wife gets it sometimes when I never do.


There's a lucky few who don't suffer at all, but really it's pretty much everyone.
(I don't get it at all in cars/planes/trains, but feel instant nausea if my view accelerates without a corresponding head movement)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> There's a lucky few who don't suffer at all, but really it's pretty much everyone.
> (I don't get it at all in cars/planes/trains, but feel instant nausea if my view accelerates without a corresponding head movement)



Oh right. Yeah I've read that FPS games will be a thing for this so it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2016)

Here is a priest.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2016)

Crispy said:


> These games won't work in VR. Anything with traditional FPS movement is a shortcut to motion sickness.



Lag time?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2016)

8ball said:


> Lag time?


No. The vestibular system (the things in your ears that detect rotation and acceleration) cannot be fooled. If your visual system reports acceleration or rotation, but your vestibular system does not, then you will become nauseous. This is because visual/vestibular disconnect is a common symptom of poison, so it's an evolutionary benefit to puke when that happens, to get the toxins out of your body.

If the "camera" in VR acclerates or rotates without an exactly matching real-world head movement, then it can trigger this effect. Using a thumbstick to slide your character around is perfect example of this.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2016)

Crispy said:


> No. The vestibular system (the things in your ears that detect rotation and acceleration) cannot be fooled. If your visual system reports acceleration or rotation, but your vestibular system does not, then you will become nauseous. This is because visual/vestibular disconnect is a common symptom of poison, so it's an evolutionary benefit to puke when that happens, to get the toxins out of your body.
> 
> If the "camera" in VR acclerates or rotates without an exactly matching real-world head movement, then it can trigger this effect. Using a thumbstick to slide your character around is perfect example of this.



Interesting stuff.  I have a little headset which I've played little VR games and videos with on with my phone - no ill effects but this has only been for a few mins at a time.

This PS4 VR is a bit of an expensive thing to buy if it makes you puke.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2016)

8ball said:


> This PS4 VR is a bit of an expensive thing to buy if it makes you puke.


A well-designed VR game/experience will explicitly prevent such movement.
I've done dozens of different things on my Vive and haven't felt the slightest hint of nausea


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2016)

Crispy said:


> A well-designed VR game/experience will explicitly prevent such movement.
> I've done dozens of different things on my Vive and haven't felt the slightest hint of nausea



Ah, not a fatal blow for the concept, then.

Though it looks like that really cool spaceship game from the review might not be ideal for a lot of people.


----------



## moon (Nov 3, 2016)

Apparently the motion sickness can occur because your eyes are seeing things move but your body isn't physically moving.
Plus people are experiencing something like displaced reality (I just made that term up) once they remove their VR headset.
They think they are still in a game and real world is virtual...
Its interesting and scary and funny at the same time...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2016)

moon said:


> Apparently the motion sickness can occur because your eyes are seeing things move but your body isn't physically moving.
> Plus people are experiencing something like displaced reality (I just made that term up) once they remove their VR headset.
> They think they are still in a game and real world is virtual...
> Its interesting and scary and funny at the same time...


----------



## electroplated (Nov 3, 2016)

collecting mine tomorrow... got battlezone - bit confused about whether i can just buy/download other titles online or do i need to find somewhere with the discs in stock to get going first thing!?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 4, 2016)

electroplated said:


> collecting mine tomorrow... got battlezone - bit confused about whether i can just buy/download other titles online or do i need to find somewhere with the discs in stock to get going first thing!?!


Just about everything is downloaded from the store.

Rush of Blood although a simple rail shooter...is a great thing to have both to play and to show off.	Tethered is a great god game and certainly worth the £23 (wake up  )

Batman is a must.  

Grab all the free stuff on the store, obviously.  There's an app called 'little cinema' or something which didn't have much at all but fills up more and more.  Watch 'The Lion King' clip


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm so torn about this, a few friends have it and are raving about it but it doesn't seem like it has enough games yet or ones I'm desperate to play...[emoji848]


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm so torn about this, a few friends have it and are raving about it but it doesn't seem like it has enough games yet or ones I'm desperate to play...[emoji848]
> 
> 
> .




I really want to have a go, but as you say the games don't seem to be there yet. I wondering if it will be a next gen thing if it ever really takes off.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2016)

PS4 Pro and "Scorpio" (the next xbox revision) will be much better for VR. Wait till then, if you're on the fence.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2016)

Crispy said:


> PS4 Pro and "Scorpio" (the next xbox revision) will be much better for VR. Wait till then, if you're on the fence.



I guess it will just come down to games. I bought a PS4 at the start of the year after doing the costs on a PC upgrade that would run VR. It was supposed to get me out of this madness.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 7, 2016)

just finished batman - not sure I feel it was worth the £15 but it was definitely really impressive and good fun, just a touch short..?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> PS4 Pro and "Scorpio" (the next xbox revision) will be much better for VR. Wait till then, if you're on the fence.



That's my current plan: upgrade my tv to a 4K one, buy the pro then get the VR later in the year when the games start to ramp up.


.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 9, 2016)

Also...set up a new email address and create a new user on your ps4 with an american address (postcode 90210) and you get access to their stuff too


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 9, 2016)

There's fucking loads of it!  Their version of littlestar for watching stuff, vrdemo I think, has fucking hundreds of things...including a Ghost In The Shell one that gave me a brief feeling of nausea


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2016)

Thought this was an interesting list of games for VR

9 Gaming Worlds We’d Probably Be Too Scared To Enter On PlayStation VR

Although I'd like a Fallout or Skyrim type game. Built from the ground up to avoid motion sickness. 

Im wondering if we will see any major price drops in the next year as Sony try to push it to as many homes as possible. A model with less cables would also be nice! Do we have wireless tech that will support sending that much data to the headset?


----------



## electroplated (Nov 13, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> A model with less cables would also be nice! Do we have wireless tech that will support sending that much data to the headset?



Soon! HTC’s Vive VR headset gets unplugged via $220 wireless add-on


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 13, 2016)

God. I suspect this era of VR will be looked back on like we do 8 bit consoles before to many years.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 14, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> God. I suspect this era of VR will be looked back on like we do 8 bit consoles before to many years.


You're most likely right.

Didn't stop everyone playing the 8-bits til the other stuff came along though.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> No. The vestibular system (the things in your ears that detect rotation and acceleration) cannot be fooled. If your visual system reports acceleration or rotation, but your vestibular system does not, then you will become nauseous. This is because visual/vestibular disconnect is a common symptom of poison, so it's an evolutionary benefit to puke when that happens, to get the toxins out of your body.
> 
> If the "camera" in VR acclerates or rotates without an exactly matching real-world head movement, then it can trigger this effect. Using a thumbstick to slide your character around is perfect example of this.



I see. That explains why I felt (a tiny bit) ill after my first go on Friday.

I do not get motion sickness generally, I've been on boats, lanes, cars, sleeper coaches. All with losing sight of the horizon and extreme movement and been fine but a few laps on the racing game and I felt weird enough not to want another go.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 5, 2016)

Resident Evil 7 - the first hour demo...is now available on psvr.

I had to stop playing after about 5 minutes.  I'd gone up the stairs but the mannequins had freaked me out so I went to go back down the stairs.  Then I realised if I walked down the stairs looking at the mannequins I wouldn't see what was downstairs...but if I looked downstairs I wouldn't be able to see the mannequins.  

Will take some anti-wussy tablets later and try again.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 5, 2016)

I finally got stuck into Battlezone online and had a great bit of multiplayer action yesterday, really enjoyable - one of the better games out so far from what I've tried


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2017)

PSVR Youtube app is now 360/vr capable.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 21, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> PSVR Youtube app is now 360/vr capable.


YES!! finally


----------



## oneunder (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyone know if this will be any good for people who have mobility issues? Need to be sitting down.  Seems the vive will be no good unless i fancy some analog broken bones.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 24, 2017)

Most of the VR games and content is fine sitting down from what I've played - the Vive 'room scale' moving around stuff is very cool but doesn't really apply to the PSVR system in general, a few demos do suggest standing up rather than sitting but not actually walking around


----------



## electroplated (Mar 9, 2017)

4.5 Update just released - I can finally use an external USB drive to extend the space available for games and demos, and might even give a 3D blu ray movie a try if I can find a good one going cheap on eBay...


----------



## oneunder (Mar 11, 2017)

electroplated said:


> Most of the VR games and content is fine sitting down from what I've played - the Vive 'room scale' moving around stuff is very cool but doesn't really apply to the PSVR system in general, a few demos do suggest standing up rather than sitting but not actually walking around


I suppose a wheelie type chair thing could be used in an emergency.  Someone should make a wheelchair snowboarding game.


----------



## electroplated (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone else playing Superhot VR? If not, I highly recommend giving it a go - probably one of the best games out so far for the PSVR


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm angling hard to get one really want to play Battlefronts X Wing VR level!


.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm angling hard to get one really want to play Battlefronts X Wing VR level!
> 
> 
> .


I wouldn't hang about...£'s worth 17% less now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 20, 2017)

I can confirm Super Hot is great.  

For a game that slows down time you need bloody quick reflexes.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 28, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I know it's first Gen tech, but I really want one.
> 
> I think the turning point will be getting more triple A titles. Fallout 5 in VR anyone?



You can get that now for the Vive and Skyrim is out in VR for the PlayStation. Which has got me thinking...
There seems to be more games for the PS than for the PC ones. The rift just seems a bit meh tbh and the Vive not much better. Although the PS rules out flight simulator I don’t think I can justify forking out for a PC capable of running the others atm.


----------



## oneunder (Mar 3, 2018)

Use can use a PSVR on a PC running Steam.  I haven't tried though. Will in future,  
Trinus PSVR - Trinus Virtual Reality


----------



## electroplated (Mar 4, 2018)

oneunder said:


> Use can use a PSVR on a PC running Steam.  I haven't tried though. Will in future,
> Trinus PSVR - Trinus Virtual Reality



I can confirm it works - setup was pretty simple too. Obviously you have to use the DS4 controller and don't have external tracking for the move controllers or headset (unless you take extra steps which I haven't tried). Certainly quite a nice bonus feature if you happen to have a PC with decent graphics card knocking around...


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 10, 2018)

Wipeout now has a free update turning it into VR.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2018)

Some good deals listed today if you look at the twitter feed of DealsfromAtoZ (@dealsfromAtoZ) on Twitter

With E3 next week, usually a good time to look for some discounts on hardware and accessories.


----------



## dervish (Jun 8, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Wipeout now has a free update turning it into VR.



Hmmm, this could the be the trigger for me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 8, 2018)

Astrobot - a new vr platformer - is brilliant.  It's £35 which actually seems quite cheap when you play it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2018)

5 day free time-limited demo of Tetris Effect available from 1-11-18 to 5-11-18 from the PS store.

Looks like it'll be a must buy.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2018)

Good deal here with 3 games: £219.

Product - PSVR with VR Worlds + Astrobot VR + Resident Evil VR + Skyrim VR + NOW TV


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Good deal here with 3 games: £219.
> 
> Product - PSVR with VR Worlds + Astrobot VR + Resident Evil VR + Skyrim VR + NOW TV


I was gonna say +Astrobot+SuperHot £199 but your one is pretty good as well, same place obviously.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2018)

If you have VR already you'll get the idea of how this will be.  By the makers of Rez.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 1, 2018)

The reviews of Wipeout are making this more and more tempting, though the sensible part of me wants to wait for next gen before getting involved in VR.

Are hand controllers a must (for the games that use them)?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The reviews of Wipeout are making this more and more tempting, though the sensible part of me wants to wait for next gen before getting involved in VR.
> 
> Are hand controllers a must (for the games that use them)?


The PSVR packs now come with 2 wands and a camera as well as whatever games you opt for.  Don't buy them separately...especially at Currys...£40 for each controller and £60 for the cam...cheeky bastards.

While I appreciate WipeOut VR is great, Beat Saber which just came over from the other VR systems is one of the greatest things _ever_.  Simple to learn it is incredibly addictive and completely immersive.

Watching the videos just cannot convey how much fun this thing is and it has a party mode.



(this song isn't on it but still conveys a bit what it's like and I like Haruko)


And this is a guy on expert level just getting a workout and totally in the zone.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2018)

I wouldn’t invest in VR for basically a twist on Guitar Hero. Those kind of games hold little appeal.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I wouldn’t invest in VR for basically a twist on Guitar Hero. Those kind of games hold little appeal.


No-one's asking you to, I'm pointing out good new games for those that are interested.  

That's why I started the thread.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I wouldn’t invest in VR for basically a twist on Guitar Hero. Those kind of games hold little appeal.



I'm the same.  I want good proper games.  Not demos or party games.

There's a new deal out today.  VR + Res Evil 7, Astrobot, Wipeout, Skyrim, Doom for £230.  You'd still need to buy hand controllers, so still £300 or so to get there.  If the price comes down loads and more good games become available, I could get interested.. but sensible bit of me thinks next gen, coz I'm sure that will be leaps and bounds better, even if it's diminishing returns for the basic console.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2018)

What about Borderlands 2 VR?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm the same.  I want good proper games.  Not demos or party games.
> 
> There's a new deal out today.  VR + Res Evil 7, Astrobot, Wipeout, Skyrim, Doom for £230.  You'd still need to buy hand controllers, so still £300 or so to get there.  If the price comes down loads and more good games become available, I could get interested.. but sensible bit of me thinks next gen, coz I'm sure that will be leaps and bounds better, even if it's diminishing returns for the basic console.


They're all joypad games so you don't need the wands.

I'd go for a bundle that has the wands (move controllers) because they don't come down in price but the games always do. Having said that that is an incredible bundle.  ymmv

As to Borderlands there don't seem to be any proper reviews yet but what I _can_ say without having played it yet is that Sony like to do bundles with games they believe will do well, God of War and then Spiderman bundles with the PS Pro (non VR) this year for example, and there is a Borderlands/Beat Saber/wands bundle coming out. So Sony think it'll do well and they're rarely wrong.

PSVR game sales in the 3rd quarter were up 8% on last year...over 400,000 sold in the quarter.

As to waiting on next-gen...everyone makes up their own mind on that, I am very happy that I got the VR last year as the games just get better all the time and I'm having the time of my life with Tetris/Beat Saber/Astrobot/SuperHot.   Try and get a shot if you know someone with the kit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone tried Borderlands 2 VR yet?

Still getting twinges of temptation to buy the kit.  Maybe see what the sales deals are like...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 22, 2018)

I've not but there are IGN and youtube reviews.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 28, 2018)

Just ordered the mega pack from shopto ebay - 15% off today (before 8pm), so got it for ~£185.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 31, 2018)

Mine arrived today.  So far only experienced a little bit of the virtual worlds demo thing and was actually taken aback by how impressive it is.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 2, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Mine arrived today.  So far only experienced a little bit of the virtual worlds demo thing and was actually taken aback by how impressive it is.


Well?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Well?



I still can't face the shark encounter bit of that VR worlds.. 

Had a quick blast of Doom, Astrobot, Skyrim and Wipeout. Need to play more before i decide whether to buy the move controllers or Res Evil. It's pretty impressive, even when sometimes the graphics are a little low res (Skyrim). The main issue is it can be quite overwhelming, especially when playing something tense, scary, fast or violent.. I can't imagine wanting to keep the headset on for too long without a break.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 2, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I still can't face the shark encounter bit of that VR worlds..
> 
> Had a quick blast of Doom, Astrobot, Skyrim and Wipeout. Need to play more before i decide whether to buy the move controllers or Res Evil. It's pretty impressive, even when sometimes the graphics are a little low res (Skyrim). The main issue is it can be quite overwhelming, especially when playing something tense, scary, fast or violent.. I can't imagine wanting to keep the headset on for too long without a break.


Yes.  It takes a while to get your vr legs, and the headset even though comfy is still over a kilo so it takes a while to get used to that too.  (there's an 18 year old girl in my local Game shop who plays PSVR for 5 hour sessions)

Remember your PS youtube will now give you a vr option and there are lots of shorter things in there for a 10-15 minute session too. (Kittens! Puppies! Pandas!  Penguins!  Baby Orang Utans!  also lots of wingsuit insanity and jumping out of planes, Imagine Dragons have done at least 3 VR music videos, Muse have some, Elton John did a half hour one recentlyish))


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 5, 2019)

Astrobot is astounding!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 5, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Astrobot is astounding!


Yes it is.  Lots of variety in the levels and lots of extras too.  Being inside a platform game is something special.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2019)

Enjoying Doom and Skyrim too, though the graphics are pretty blocky.  Ordered Res Evil 7 and will prob order Superhot when I can get move controllers.  It's just a fantastic bit of kit and has made me want to play games more than I have for ages.   Also feels healthier to be standing up and moving while playing rather than just sat on the couch!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Enjoying Doom and Skyrim too, though the graphics are pretty blocky.  Ordered Res Evil 7 and will prob order Superhot when I can get move controllers.  It's just a fantastic bit of kit and has made me want to play games more than I have for ages.   Also feels healthier to be standing up and moving while playing rather than just sat on the couch!



So do you turn completely freely and move with the controller?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> So do you turn completely freely and move with the controller?



Controller has to stay attached to the ps.. I'll often come out of a game to discover i've turned more than i thought though. Particularly with Astrobot, you'll find yourself moving to look round walls that aren't actually there and pretty much turning right round so as you can get your character to certain locations.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2019)

Ah, that sounds tricky.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ah, that sounds tricky.



Movement and camera feel a bit different from game to game (with Skyrim mean to be the freest and potentially most sick-enducing), but I've had no issues so far..  If you already have a ps4 and can get the mega pack for ~£200, I honestly don't think you'll be disappointed.  I can't actually see me going back to playing regular games in the near future!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 6, 2019)

Make sure and use headphones or buds if you are getting sick, they keep the sound relative to the vr, tv speakers don't.

Believe it or not SuperFX Pinball 2 (or something like that)  is great fun...as is hustle kings pool which you can play online against others.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2019)

Beat Saber! Beat Saber! Beat Saber!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 11, 2019)

Quite 'enjoying' Res Evil 7 in VR.  Graphics are a bit janky, though if you're someone my age, you can always pretend you're watching a 2nd gen copy of a video nasty..  (I'm not going to try it normal screen because I guess the comparison will make it look even worse.) It is *very* tense and scary, and I've not even met any bad guys yet.  They should re-jig Alien Isolation for VR.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Quite 'enjoying' Res Evil 7 in VR.  Graphics are a bit janky, though if you're someone my age, you can always pretend you're watching a 2nd gen copy of a video nasty..  (I'm not going to try it normal screen because I guess the comparison will make it look even worse.) It is *very* tense and scary, and I've not even met any bad guys yet.  They should re-jig Alien Isolation for VR.


At the moment most psvr graphics are inferior to normal games.  It's the immersion that changes it.  Playing RE in vr is probably akin to my first experience playing RE back on the PS1 which was genuinely scary first time through.

Apparently the Legion game pack is more scary than RE7 though 

If you want a nice graphics change there's a free demo of Moss in the store.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't mind that the graphics are a step back for some games.  As you say, the sense of immersion more than makes up for it.  Probably the games that come off best are the ones that don't aspire to any sense of realism and don't have a regular version to compare to.  Astrobot, for example.  I really want Superhot, but move controllers still hard to get for a decent price.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't mind that the graphics are a step back for some games.  As you say, the sense of immersion more than makes up for it.  Probably the games that come off best are the ones that don't aspire to any sense of realism and don't have a regular version to compare to.  Astrobot, for example.  I really want Superhot, but move controllers still hard to get for a decent price.


I know what you mean, I bought mines second hand before I got the vr for £36 the pair.  £80 is stiff.

For dualshock I have to say Tetris is the best apart from Astrobot, I'm not sure if tetris is a zen or an astral experience but it's in there someplace.  That dark mushroom spider level on Astrobot brought me to tears though.

Have to emphasize as per previous posts though...beat sabre is worth the cost of the game and 2 wands.  And the headset.  And the graphics are 16 bit max.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 21, 2019)

Bought wands and Superhot.  Had a quick blast tonight and I like, though still stuck in the tutorials.  Did anyone play Firewall over the weekend?  Does anyone have the aim controller?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ah, that sounds tricky.



Sorry, the headset has to stay attached, not the controller(s).


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sorry, the headset has to stay attached, not the controller(s).



Gotcha


----------



## electroplated (Jan 22, 2019)

Just received ace combat 7, which includes 3 VR missions - only played the non VR campaign so far as I'm saving the (hopefully) amazing but brief VR bits for once I've got used to the controls - great fun so far


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2019)

electroplated said:


> Just received ace combat 7, which includes 3 VR missions - only played the non VR campaign so far as I'm saving the (hopefully) amazing but brief VR bits for once I've got used to the controls - great fun so far


Those 3 vr missions are meant to be terrific.  You can do them open-world after completing them.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 22, 2019)

Man, I really want an aim controller now.  Pretty much impossible to find unless you're willing to pay a shit load. Wonder if they will start manufacturing the different controllers again?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2019)

Superhot VR makes you a bit sweaty.  The tracking often seems to go out, though!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 26, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Superhot VR makes you a bit sweaty.  The tracking often seems to go out, though!


Yes it's a good workout. You're right about the tracking, it's very fussy.  Shaking your wand/s a bit can recentre them but on occasion I've had to turn them off and on again.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 2, 2019)

The tracking on Superhot VR is pissing me off now.  And I don't like using the move controllers for Skyrim either.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 25, 2019)

This is now gathering dust as I got too sick playing it for longer than about an hour, and the kid prefers a mega pc for the crisp scrolling and hi spec graphics.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 25, 2019)

Still enjoying the shit out of mine...  Had a decent sesh of Wipeout the other night.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 25, 2019)

Beat Sabre, still.  Although I fancy that Fisherman's Tale.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 10, 2019)

The Persistence is pretty good, although the scariness of VR games has worn off for me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2019)

Hmm, I'm a little tempted now (bought a second hand PS4 off a mate the other day).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

Buy Sony Playstation VR Mega Pack Bundle | Virtual Reality Headsets | Argos

just to tempt you further


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Buy Sony Playstation VR Mega Pack Bundle | Virtual Reality Headsets | Argos
> 
> just to tempt you further



...must ... resist ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2019)

Game (the shop) and online are best value. 

PSVR will blow you away.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

same price at game and online

Product - Playstation VR Mega Pack with Resident Evil VR and NOW TV


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2019)

I've only just got the PS4 and I've fallen down a Fallout 4 gravity well, but I might have a go on a mate's setup and consider it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

8ball said:


> I've only just got the PS4 and I've fallen down a Fallout 4 gravity well, but I might have a go on a mate's setup and consider it.


BUT fallout 4 VR....


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> BUT fallout 4 VR....



You got it?  Any good?  Those disembodied weapons look a little offputting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

8ball said:


> You got it?  Any good?  Those disembodied weapons look a little offputting.


il be honest with you, I had to get rid of my PSVR as I got really bad motion sickness that I couldn't get over, and am totally gutted as a result, just thought if you were playing F4 not in VR and are tempted to pick the bundle , you may as well play in VR


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> il be honest with you, I had to get rid of my PSVR as I got really bad motion sickness that I couldn't get over, and am totally gutted as a result, just thought if you were playing F4 not in VR and are tempted to pick the bundle , you may as well play in VR



  Did it not help getting tanked up first?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

Nah was even worse once pissed lol


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> il be honest with you, I had to get rid of my PSVR as I got really bad motion sickness that I couldn't get over, and am totally gutted as a result, just thought if you were playing F4 not in VR and are tempted to pick the bundle , you may as well play in VR



F4 isn't on PSVR.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2019)

oh , sorry 

it should be


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I got really bad motion sickness that I couldn't get over, and am totally gutted as a result



Me too.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah, this is why I want to give it a good try out before buying.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 27, 2019)

Quick question for all you VR'ers - does the sound come through the head set or out of the speakers

Only - I did get my PS4 Pro to play Red Dead Redemption 2 but Mrs Voltz is working on some Masters stuff, and any sound is distracting, so I've had to put my RDR2'ing on the back burner for the while


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2019)

the VR headset volume control has a headphone socket, so you plug into that iirc

you could, I suppose connect it to the ps4 controller ( which you can do for playing RDR2 to save your partnership ) and it may work like that


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 27, 2019)

Tried putting head phones into the headphone socket on the controller - it registers but appears to be only for on-line gaming - so the mic and head phones are for "other players" but the main sound still comes out of the TV - I'm looking into getting a sound bar for the TV to see if I can get one with a headphone jack on it (The TV, naturally, doesn't have any headphone OUT socket that I can see, plenty of getting "stuff in" but no out and no blue tooth - first world problem I know


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Tried putting head phones into the headphone socket on the controller - it registers but appears to be only for on-line gaming - so the mic and head phones are for "other players" but the main sound still comes out of the TV - I'm looking into getting a sound bar for the TV to see if I can get one with a headphone jack on it (The TV, naturally, doesn't have any headphone OUT socket that I can see, plenty of getting "stuff in" but no out and no blue tooth - first world problem I know



Bluetooth headphones or USB headset to PS4?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Tried putting head phones into the headphone socket on the controller - it registers but appears to be only for on-line gaming - so the mic and head phones are for "other players" but the main sound still comes out of the TV - I'm looking into getting a sound bar for the TV to see if I can get one with a headphone jack on it (The TV, naturally, doesn't have any headphone OUT socket that I can see, plenty of getting "stuff in" but no out and no blue tooth - first world problem I know




try this :


From the *PS4*™ home screen, go to [Settings] > [Devices] > [Controllers].
Select [*Output to Headphones*] > check [All *Audio*]. ...
Unplug and reinsert your *headphones* into the *headphone jack* on your DUALSHOCK4 controller.
this should have you sorted


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2019)

Boffins FTW!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 27, 2019)

Cool - thanks very much - although I "was" looking at a way of justifying a VR set up or a sound bar . . . so, THANKS


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2019)

no worries 

 dont let it stop you getting a VR set up


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Tried putting head phones into the headphone socket on the controller - it registers but appears to be only for on-line gaming - so the mic and head phones are for "other players" but the main sound still comes out of the TV - I'm looking into getting a sound bar for the TV to see if I can get one with a headphone jack on it (The TV, naturally, doesn't have any headphone OUT socket that I can see, plenty of getting "stuff in" but no out and no blue tooth - first world problem I know



It's a setting on the PS4. I play single player non VR on headphones from the pad.

Edit. Really should finish reading the thread.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 29, 2019)

Blood & Truth anyone?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Blood & Truth anyone?


Good reviews yup. Still playing beat sabre


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 11, 2019)

Imagine Dragons songpack out for Beat Sabre today.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2019)

Aim Controllers seem to be widely available again for an okay-ish price.  Don't know if I can justify one though.  The only game it seems to be recommended for is Firewall Zero Hour and I don't have that.  Move controllers I only ever use with one game...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought Creed yesterday.  Had a quick blast on it, but not long enough to really figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I bought Creed yesterday.  Had a quick blast on it, but not long enough to really figure out what I'm doing.


Boxing. 

I haven't played it.  I know hard work when I see it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 20, 2020)

Bump. Bought a PS4 and VR pack this week - had been eyeing it for months, as I was planning to wait for the price to come down after the PS5 is released, but now that the kids are going to be trapped at home for the next few months I thought I'd treat us all to something new to keep us entertained.

What are the must-have games or apps? The VR bundle came with Resi Evil (scary as shit), Skyrim (bit janky and made me feel sick), plus some other stuff. The kids like the look of Beat Sabre (I got Move controllers too). Any other suggestions?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)

resident evil 7 is a must but FUCKING SCARY ( oh i see you already got that lol )
astro bot is meant to be ace

Il get back to you when ive had a think


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

Maybe No Man’s Sky if you’re into that kind of thing.

I’ve only heard good things about Beat Sabre.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)

The 10 best PSVR games to get lost in
					

The best PSVR games for your Sony headset, from Beat Saber to Superhot




					www.gamesradar.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> astro bot is meant to be ace



Astrobot is the best game, and this is from someone who generally prefers gorefests.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 20, 2020)

I think I enjoyed DOOM VR more than most and Wipeout is excellent too.  Those were both included in the bundle I got.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Astrobot is the best game, and this is from someone who generally prefers gorefests.


Cool, I think we have that anyway as part of the bundle.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 21, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bump. Bought a PS4 and VR pack this week - had been eyeing it for months, as I was planning to wait for the price to come down after the PS5 is released, but now that the kids are going to be trapped at home for the next few months I thought I'd treat us all to something new to keep us entertained.
> 
> What are the must-have games or apps? The VR bundle came with Resi Evil (scary as shit), Skyrim (bit janky and made me feel sick), plus some other stuff. The kids like the look of Beat Sabre (I got Move controllers too). Any other suggestions?


AstroBot, SuperHot, Beat Saber, Tetris, Moss, Rush of Blood.  You'll get a new VR youtube as well once your VR is installed on your ps4.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 21, 2020)

Also make sure you sit through the shark attack thing on VR Worlds.  It's super scary.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 26, 2021)

Some free PSVR (and other PS4 games) being given away here.  If you haven't played Astrobot, you really have to claim that one at least.

Download 9 free PS4 & PSVR games with Play at Home 2021 today, links here – TheSixthAxis 

Abzu (PS4) –
Enter the Gungeon (PS4) –
Rez Infinite (PS4 & PSVR ) –
Subnautica (PS4) –
The Witness (PS4) –
Astro Bot Rescue Mission (PSVR)
Moss (PSVR) –
Thumper (PS4 & PSVR) –
Paper Beast (PSVR) –
All of the games will be available until 22nd April. Don’t forget you can also pick up Ratchet & Clank for PS4 until 31st March at 8PM PDT (4AM BST on 1st April). That’s not all, because from 19th April, Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition (including the base game and the Frozen Wilds DLC) will be given away for free.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Some free PSVR (and other PS4 games) being given away here.  If you haven't played Astrobot, you really have to claim that one at least.
> 
> Download 9 free PS4 & PSVR games with Play at Home 2021 today, links here – TheSixthAxis
> 
> ...



What did you think of Thumper?  It strikes me as a game that doesn’t really need to be in VR.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> What did you think of Thumper?  It strikes me as a game that doesn’t really need to be in VR.



Only played Astrobot out of that lot.  Rez, Moss & Thumper all sound interesting enough to download.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Only played Astrobot out of that lot.  Rez, Moss & Thumper all sound interesting enough to download.



Moss is certainly very favourably reviewed.  Platformers were never my bag, though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 28, 2021)

Moss is certainly worth downloading and having a shot of.  It's beautiful visually and I'll probably get into it properly when I have time.  Rez is going straight to the bin.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> What did you think of Thumper?  It strikes me as a game that doesn’t really need to be in VR.



Just had a quick shot at Thumper.  The trippy visuals and stuff I think work well in VR, though could be head ache inducing.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just had a quick shot at Thumper.  The trippy visuals and stuff I think work well in VR, though could be head ache inducing.



“Fever dream” is how a lot of people have described it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 5, 2022)

PlayStation VR2 and PlayStation VR2 Sense controller: the next generation of VR gaming on PS5
					

Horizon Call of the Mountain from Guerrilla and Firesprite revealed for PS VR2




					blog.playstation.com


----------

